# Chilliwack - Fly at Night



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Got to admit, I can easily ignore songs that I've heard 1000 times before. This song came up on Spotify today, and the Android Auto revealed it as a Chilliwack song. For the last 45 years I thought it was from when Neil Young could sing.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

fly by night? or fly at night?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

terminalvertigo said:


> fly by night?


No, completely different dudes, can't recall but it'll come to me I'm in no rush.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Got to admit, I can easily ignore songs that I've heard 1000 times before. This song came up on Spotify today, and the Android Auto revealed it as a Chilliwack song. For the last 45 years I thought it was from when Neil Young could sing.


the solo should have tipped you off that it wasn't Neil Young. 

Good tune though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

One of my all time favourite bands. I remember watching them at an outdoor show at Trout Lake Park in Vancouver. This was my favourite song by them.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I remember introducing that song to my cousin during the OJ Simpson trial years back - and that song was a fossil back then too. He loved the way the vocal chorus was built and eventually recorded a song influenced by that tune.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

New Year's Eve 1977 (heading into 1978...or maybe it was 1976 heading into 1977?), Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. Gardens set up in the 'banana bowl', where it was split in half lengthwise as opposed to the full arena - so with a smaller crowd, everyone was closer to the stage. Chilliwack, Triumph and Rush. When Chilliwack played "Fly _*at*_ Night", they got pelted by the audience - these were the days when the test-tube sized plastic 'glo-sticks' (snap them and they glow for hours) were the craze, or the ammunition as they happened to be in this case - who were all the Rush fans there to hear "Fly _*by*_ Night". Great times.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

grumpyoldman said:


> New Year's Eve 1977 (heading into 1978...or maybe it was 1976 heading into 1977?), Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. Gardens set up in the 'banana bowl', where it was split in half lengthwise as opposed to the full arena - so with a smaller crowd, everyone was closer to the stage. Chilliwack, Triumph and Rush. When Chilliwack played "Fly _*at*_ Night", they got pelted by the audience - these were the days when the test-tube sized plastic 'glo-sticks' (snap them and they glow for hours) were the craze, or the ammunition as they happened to be in this case - who were all the Rush fans there to hear "Fly _*by*_ Night". Great times.
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


Must have been an awesome night with that Great Canadian lineup.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

they played at my High school around '69 or 70, I always thought they were a great band


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep, good band. I saw them at the Astoria Pub in Jasper Alberta in 1985, or so. It's a very small venue, so it was cool to see them up close.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Android Auto revealed it as a Chilliwack song. For the last 45 years I thought it was from when Neil Young could sing.


About the same time frame for me with _Bad Time (to be in love)_ by Grand Funk. Heard it thousands of times but only found out a couple years ago that it's *not* a Chilliwack song.
I'm sure of all those times I heard it on the radio, they must have mentioned the artist, but for some reason I had it mentally filed away as a Chilliwack tune. I guess I thought it sounded like them and couldn't hear anybody who said otherwise.


----------

